# When do the suckers run?



## Coekrych (Jul 19, 2006)

I was just wondering when the suckers ran in rocky river, no i dont eat them i just need to cast to some soft water and hook into a fish dont care what they are and I don't do steal head lol


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

You should try eating them. I am serious. They are ugly but extremely tasty. Skin em take out the belly and run em through a food proceser with an egg make patties bread them and fry little tartar sauce I bet you will love them. Dont worry about the bones they are small and grind right up I usually dont eat them after the water temps get over 45 the meat gets too soft lmk iof you try them


----------



## Alwsfishin (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a year ago


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=142598&highlight=Suckers


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i started catching them pretty good in the Mad river last year in the last week of February, but had many skunks when targeting them in the other nearby rivers. the run is in full swing by late March here in SW Ohio.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I love fishing for suckers, I would say once the river is free and clear of ice they should start running. I use a small curly tail grub and do pretty good. I remember about 8 years ago when I first got my license I packed the car to go fishing and left my rod behind the bumper, I ran over the rod and it broke about 1 1/2 ft down from the tip. I wrapped it with duct ape and went down anyway. I get down there and a couple guys were fishing and not catching anything. I started slaying them, maybe a fish every couple minutes. After about 20min of this the guy near me gave up and said he was aggravated not catching anything and getting out fished by a kid with a broken fishing rod. Getting back to the run though, I am sure there will be a post up once they start.


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

if anyone has any reports on when they run in the rocky river let me know thank u!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I love fishing suckers too. Stand proud man! They're native, beautiful fish that fight well and take a fly, bait, or lure. They are tasty, too, according to this last issue of In-Fisherman. I am gonna try the recipe this spring. I see them running by 2nd week of March for sure. It's also great cause you can catch them when the river is high and muddy.


----------



## Joe kish (Dec 11, 2006)

i love how theres a thred started for the guys like us that are not looking for steelys, not looking for bass or walleye......nope!...were looking for suckers lol!!!


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I am putting together a sucker invitational. We'll do a cookout and I'll bring some prizes - first, biggest, most. No non-native steelhead will be tallied in the prizes!! Chubs and shiners will be permitted in one division. Details to come.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

I would imagine by late March early April the suckers will be running up the rocky, I know in one day last year on the Maumee I caught well over 50 suckers along with sheephead and carp mixed in with my walleye and the odd white bass.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

heron153 said:


> I am putting together a sucker invitational. We'll do a cookout and I'll bring some prizes - first, biggest, most. No non-native steelhead will be tallied in the prizes!! Chubs and shiners will be permitted in one division. Details to come.


If you are serious and its on the rocky I am in!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

from ice off through early may...


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

heron153 said:


> I am putting together a sucker invitational. We'll do a cookout and I'll bring some prizes - first, biggest, most. No non-native steelhead will be tallied in the prizes!! Chubs and shiners will be permitted in one division. Details to come.


i'm in ....no steelhead


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Back in the 1950s and 60s we used to snag them in rivers and creeks. If I remember right they are the very first fish to spawn. An elderly Italian man in the neighborhood always took all we could catch. He pickled them in Mason jars. 

Ate them over at his house a couple of times and must say they were really tasty the way he did them. In case someone isn't aware suckers are bony. When they are pickled though it is not a problem. He used to serve them with bermuda and vidalia onions and crackers.


----------

